# Kelly Brook erleidet Fehlgeburt im 5. Monat



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Kelly Brook erleidet Fehlgeburt im 5. Monat ​*

Im März verkündete sie überglücklich ihre Schwangerschaft. Doch Kelly Brook ist jetzt am Boden zerstört, sie erlitt eine Fehlgeburt. Die 31-Jährige erwartete ein Baby von Ex-Rugby-Spieler Thom Evans und war fast im fünften Monat schwanger.

Ihr Sprecher erklärte: „Ich kann bestätigen, dass Kelly und Thom traurigerweise ihr Baby verloren haben. Sie bitten darum, dass alle in dieser sehr schmerzvollen Zeit ihre Privatsphäre respektieren.“


Das britische Model befinde sich derzeit in der Obhut ihrer Mutter: „Thom und ihre Mutter Sandra kümmern sich um sie. In einer Zeit wie dieser gibt es nichts zu sagen. Sie braucht einfach ein wenig Zeit alleine, um zu trauern.“


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

Das ist das Schlimmste, was einer Frau passieren kann


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Mai 2011)

Das ist wirklich sehr tragisch!


----------



## itsjustme (12 Mai 2011)

Die arme... ach je. Drück!


----------

